# How to Fillet Sand Seatrout Quickly



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jan 15, 2018)

Video demonstrates filleting sand seatrout without an electric knife.


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 15, 2018)

That's the way I filet everything except really large fish.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jan 16, 2018)

pottydoc said:


> That's the way I filet everything except really large fish.



Yep, I do lots of fish the same way.  But millenials tend to look for videos relating to the same species they are working with, and I also have some minor variations for different species.


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 21, 2018)

10-4. I filet dolphin a little different, and tuna are more like butchering than filleting.


----------



## lampern (Jan 31, 2018)

Those are more common the Gulf than in Atlantic itself?


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Feb 12, 2018)

lampern said:


> Those are more common the Gulf than in Atlantic itself?



There are plenty in the Gulf, but I have not fished the Atlantic enough to compare.


----------

